# 2007 Altima overheating on road trips only



## Graves61 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello all,
I'm new here. My altima seems to overheat when on interstates cruising around 60-70 mph. I've had the thermostats changed twice. Coolant changed also. I haven't heard any gurgling noises in the dash but most info I've found leans toward air in the system. The car only has 60,000 miles and has been well serviced. The work has been done by a competent mechanic...I think. Any suggestions?
Also, where would the bleed valve be on this engine, it's a 2.5s model.

When it happens, it will generally rise right to the lower mark before entering the hot zone and just hover there. Sometimes I let off the gas the begin pulling over and it will drop slightly. Once or twice it has crossed the lower mark bfore dropping.

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

definitely sounds like air in the system or the fans not turning on. The coolant system has to be "burped" to purge it of air.


----------



## Graves61 (Apr 11, 2011)

My mechanic checked the fans the first time around. He also said that at 70 mph, it really should matter if the fans were on or not. He said the fans were more for lower speeds when not so much air was rushing thru the radiator.
All I know is that I don't trust taking it on trips any more.

Thanks again


----------

